# Here he is...



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is more yellow than to cookie 

























Dont know on the name yet... Getting another cage tomorrow from my bf friend who breeds budgies as he has a big cage 

Breeder said he didn't want his albino so iv kept his number but depends on my bf


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awwwww hes sooo cute


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

xoxsarahxox said:


> awwwww hes sooo cute


Thankyou so much... Hard part is naming him


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

yea thats always the hardest part....I always just use the interent to find names


----------



## CharlieDobby (Jan 26, 2011)

very cute and you can never have too many bf


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

CharlieDobby said:


> very cute and you can never have too many bf


Ha ha thanks i will tell him when he comes back in


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So maybe a wf lutino too? With a big cage I don't think the bf will be able to resist...you could mention one of them being left out because there's three right now! Just a suggestion! And see, you said you wouldn't be able to tell them apart but you've already figured out a way! Very cute little baby!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is 7 months and he is hissing like mad  
I will remind him he did want a white cockatiel


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm so excited you got another tiel. What a pretty baby it is. I agonize over names to make sure I get just the right one.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

brittbritt said:


> I'm so excited you got another tiel. What a pretty baby it is. I agonize over names to make sure I get just the right one.


Thanks... yea my hurts trying to think of a name lol


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh cute


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

How about Taco ?


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww he's gorgeous


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well i have named him Taco by going through names from many of sites lol
Popcorn was another one and Bambam (flintstones) but Taco got stuck in my head

Training has begun by my hand in cage and leaving it in there... Jumped on my hand a few times to get to other side lol I have put millet in the cage so he can enjoy before i start using it to step up, He ate out my hand took a quick bite then went to other side of cage  Try again tomorrow


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Taco....... makes me hungry  haha very cute name


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Taco and Cookie...you're going to think of food all the time!! That's a good start on training though, getting them to step up is always a task when you first get them, but its worth it once they are no longer scared!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Taco and Cookie...you're going to think of food all the time!! That's a good start on training though, getting them to step up is always a task when you first get them, but its worth it once they are no longer scared!!!


How i done it with lucky leaving hand in cage first then once she didnt fly away then started with the trust exercise


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Since you said the new bub has more yellow than Cookie, you could name him/her Twinkie.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well i kept the tv on during the night sound off as he in my bedroom, I did startle him when i got up as i couldn't move my foot but he seems to be alright.
Im keep getting hissed at lol


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Very cute bird  Taco is a pretty cool name reminds me of a movie I think it was Paulie, where there's a bird that keeps repeating the word taco.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I watched that film not long a go  seen it loads of times


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Well you do like Tacos... and it's making me hungry too!
Hope he is settling in ok!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He not settled yet keeps hissing when i walk past


----------

